# My New Toro Power Max 826 OAE . . . Hot Diggity Dog!



## Matthew_A (Nov 29, 2020)

Hello all,

Many thanks to all who responded to my posting in the New Members forum. After reviewing all your feedback, doing research, reading manufacturers' web site, etc., I decided on the Power Max 826 OAE.

What a fantastic machine, my first snowblower; I can hardly wait for it to snow 😀
I also made use of a Toro offer where if you buy a maintenance kit at the same time (oil, fuel stabilizer, and a sparkplug) you get an extra year of engine warranty. I do not have a garage, so have built a small shed to keep him out of the elements. Heeding your advice I've sprayed Fluid Film into every nook and cranny.

Question 1:
I may also remove the wheels and grease the axels. I have some Super Lube (synthetic grease with PTFE), and some Molykote Longterm 2 Plus Extreme Pressure grease, as well as some plain ole Molykote G-0102 Bearing Grease (this isn't open yet). Your preference among the three? I was thinking of using the Super Lube, but of course am open to any other recommendations. Anything else I should try to grease (vs spraying with Fluid Film)?
Question 1b: I read that you fellas will spray the gearcase with a clear coat. I haven't fluid filmed this so still could clear coat. Is it really worth it? Would Toro object and take that as a reason to void the warranty on the gearcase? [cynical remark] Often manufacturers will find any excuse not to honour their warranties [/cynical remark]

Question 2:
On fuel: It has a half tank of Aspen fuel in it now. Home Deport also had 50% off TruFuel so I bought 6 litres of that. I think once the Aspen runs dry I'll run gasoline 91(E0) with fuel stabilizer in a small container. Then, near the end of the season, I'll run a tank of Aspen. I'll keep the TruFuel in case I run out of gas one day. What do you think of this "fuel program"?

Here it is in all its Red Magnificence.

Thanks for your help, and for looking,

Matthew


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Great choice I am sure you will be very pleased with your Toro. When I bought mine I waited 3 weeks for snow then we got a dump of 14 in of wet heavy snow.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

I like the joystick chute control on that.Seems like a pretty well made machine.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

One day before spring get some never seize, remove wheels and give the axles a good coating so the wheels do not rust on. You will be glad you did if you ever have a flat tire or have to remove the wheels. Crappy tire sells or auto parts stores.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ditto on the Never-Seize on the wheel axles.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

wish you luck with the new toy lube those axles get a can of fluid film and spray into the areas between all the welds everywhere you can as the is no paint there, between the section


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

As far as the fuel goes it sounds like you have a lot for a while. in the future see if you can by some aviation fuel at a local air port. Near me I can buy AvGas which is 91 octane and no ethanol. It may be tempting but Don't get the 100 octane aviation gas. Some think it will ad more power but that is a myth. This is a Much more cost effective route than the stuff you buy in the can at the hardware or auto parts store.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice machine, good choice.

IMHO I wouldn't bother spraying the gear case with a clear coat, actually never heard of this. Was it recommended for Toro's in particular?

You will be able to get non ethanol 91 octane fuel at Canadian Tire gas bars or Shell stations in your area. True Fuel and Aspen fuel are great products, but extremely expensive especially when using in a machine like a snow blower ( I probably go through 10 - 15 gallons per winter).

Always fill your gas can with non ethanol fuel, add Stabilizer (I also add Seafoam), and you will be fine for the season .Any gas left over will be fine to use in your lawn mower etc. or to top up your vehicle's gas tank. It is wise to clean out your gas cans every year or two.

End of season- some folks store with treated fuel (full tank, gas shut off in off position) and start machine periodically. Some drain the gas tank, run machine until it runs out of fuel and stalls, prime it, restart it and let it stall again. (this is what I do). Or just follow the recommendations in your owners manual.

Hope we get an old fashioned winter this year, so you can have some fun with your new machine.

Cheers


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Very nice... now, you are more than likely like me, praying for a big snowstorm. One is moving across the US, but will go south of me.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Good luck with the new machine. I have the same one and looking forward to using it this Wednesday for the big storm coming are way. I put a couple of coats of wax on mine and did fluid film the welds also filled with fresh gas added some SeaFoam.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Only thing I would suggest adding to it is an hour meter. I'm not sure why the manufacturers don't do this out the factory... sure helps from guessing on when to change the oil.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Congratulations. Please let us know how you like it. FYI, if you're on the hunt for E0 and go the small airport route, the parlance (at least in the US) is MOGAS, which is 91 octaine E0. AVGAS is also called 100LL (one hundred octane, low lead), MOGAS is definitely the better choice.


----------



## Matthew_A (Nov 29, 2020)

Thank you for your replies and insights.



Hanky said:


> One day before spring get some never seize, remove wheels and give the axles a good coating so the wheels do not rust on. You will be glad you did if you ever have a flat tire or have to remove the wheels. Crappy tire sells or auto parts stores.





oneacer said:


> Ditto on the Never-Seize on the wheel axles.


Shall do, I'll zip up to Canadian Tire, they have Permatex Silver Grade Anti-Seize 133H for $13.



captchas said:


> wish you luck with the new toy lube those axles get a can of fluid film and spray into the areas between all the welds everywhere you can as the is no paint there, between the section


Done! Fluid Film sprayed in all the right places.
I didn't wax anything, I see people do. Probably too late as I sprayed Fluid Film liberally.



Ziggy65 said:


> Nice machine, good choice.
> 
> IMHO I wouldn't bother spraying the gear case with a clear coat, actually never heard of this. Was it recommended for Toro's in particular?
> 
> You will be able to get non ethanol 91 octane fuel at Canadian Tire gas bars or Shell stations in your area. True Fuel and Aspen fuel are great products, but extremely expensive especially when using in a machine like a snow blower ( I probably go through 10 - 15 gallons per winter).





Clutch Cargo said:


> Congratulations. Please let us know how you like it. FYI, if you're on the hunt for E0 and go the small airport route, the parlance (at least in the US) is MOGAS, which is 91 octaine E0. AVGAS is also called 100LL (one hundred octane, low lead), MOGAS is definitely the better choice.


I read about clear coating the aluminum gearcase in this forum (somewhere), just thought I'd ask. 
I did see that Shell has 91(E0). I'll check into aviation fuel "MOGAS 91(E0)" as there is a local airport near me. I'll give them a call and see if they "sell retail". 
Why avation fuel? Is it cleaner than 91(E0) I could get at a gas station?



kd8tzc said:


> Only thing I would suggest adding to it is an hour meter. I'm not sure why the manufacturers don't do this out the factory... sure helps from guessing on when to change the oil.


Great idea, do you have a recommendation?

Thanks for looking and your encouraging words. I can barely wait for its maiden voyage.

Matthew


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have been blowing since 1979 and all I every used was #1 pump gas and never had a issue.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Matthew_A said:


> Great idea, do you have a recommendation?


I bought this one by Runleader as it fits nicely on the dash, is water resistant (only IP65, but that is good enough for me), and can display the hours and tach at the same time.



https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B08113CQLW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

RE: "Why aviation fuel? Is it cleaner than 91(E0) I could get at a gas station?"
No, it is a question of availability. In a lot of places, E0 isn't available at a normal gas station. Whether this is because of demand or regulation, I don't know. In Maine, if you go downeast you can find stations that sell it, but in the southern counties, you can't. I go downeast for work and sometimes take a 5 gal. can with me. If my timing isn't right, there is a small airfield northwest of where I live that sells it.


----------



## Matthew_A (Nov 29, 2020)

Clutch Cargo said:


> RE: "Why aviation fuel? Is it cleaner than 91(E0) I could get at a gas station?"
> No, it is a question of availability. In a lot of places, E0 isn't available at a normal gas station. Whether this is because of demand or regulation, I don't know. In Maine, if you go downeast you can find stations that sell it, but in the southern counties, you can't. I go downeast for work and sometimes take a 5 gal. can with me. If my timing isn't right, there is a small airfield northwest of where I live that sells it.


Ok I see, got it, thanks. That simplifies things then, I’m fortunate it seems with a couple of 91(E0) retailers near me. Thanks for the reply.

M.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew_A (Nov 29, 2020)

Hanky said:


> I have been blowing since 1979 and all I every used was #1 pump gas and never had a issue.


Good to hear your experience,

Thank you,

Matthew


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Matthew_A said:


> Ok I see, got it, thanks. That simplifies things then, I’m fortunate it seems with a couple of 91(E0) retailers near me. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> M.
> 
> ...


IN my experience the Aviation MOGAS is about 3 times more expensive than what you would pay at a gas station for E10 regular gas. It is still a lot cheaper than True-Fuel which is about $20/gallon where I live. it comes down to cost and availability to get E0 gas. 87 Octane is good enough for most small engines. I am not sure what E0 costs at a retail gas station or what the octane levels are but I would bet it is the most economical route if you have it available.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

3 times more? where, around me av gas 100 low lead is $4.00 at self service plane pumps leadfree mogas 3.56 where by 91 or 92 efree road fuel is just under 3.00 at 2.86 when i got it 2 days ago. 

while av gas is not needed, lots of land scrapers around me use it steady having less engine related issues such as seized 2 stroke motors from gas purchased at shady off label stations with more than 10% in their tanks


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Matthew,

When I fill all four of my 5 gallon gas cans, I use the regular gas from my local station. Each one immediately gets Stabil and 1/3 to 1/2 the rate of SeaFoam ... I have been doing this forever, and run this gas in all my equipment, new, old, summer, winter, and 2 cycle also, which is a lot, and I never, ever had any carburetor or running issues ... everything has always run great.

The reason I have so many 5 Gallon cans is I have and operate a lot of equipment, and also help family and neighbors very often. I recommend for anyone to use a 5 gallon can, even if it is only one, then use a separate 2 1/2 gallon can for their mixed gas needed. This way your not running to the station so often. Also, pick up from Harbor Freight one of these battery hand fuel transfer, under 10.00 with a coupon, and uses 2 alkaline D batteries. ... Much easier to place this in the 5 gallon ca, and pump it flawlessly to your gas n any unit, , wino lifting or spilling any gas, I have been using mine for over a year now, and love it.

Battery Operated Liquid Transfer Pump (harborfreight.com)


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

The last time I got some Mogas, about 2-3 months ago, it was around 6/gallon. I can recall paying close to $9/gallon in the past. Maybe it has to do with how much they sell. That airport is my only practical option so I have no other reference for cost. 87 E10 unleaded at the retail gas stations around have been around 2/gallon. You can pay a lot more at famous Oil company brand stations or if you want someone to pump it for you. It can widely vary. Where you ask? N. Hampton NH. E0 is not available around here at a retail gas station. Where are you?


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

oneacer said:


> Each one immediately gets Stabil and 1/3 to 1/2 the rate of SeaFoam


Why both Stabil and SeaFoam?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@kd8tzc,

Stabil to keep the ethanol in check and prolong shelf life of the fuel if needed, and 1/3 to 1/2 the rate of SeaFoam as well to assist in keeping the internal combustion mechanisms relatively clean.

This is how I do it, probably overkill, but been doing it this way since I can remember, and my family as well, and I never had issues with any of my machines all my life, and everything always starts right up and runs great. I don't even bother with any of the electric starts, as the pull cords fire up my machines with no effort.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Okay... so are you using the regular (red) Stabil? I thought using the Marine version of the Stabil kind of did what you are doing and maybe a little more. Not sure. 

I was reading someplace a while back that the way the red Stabil works is by creating a glycol barrier on the top of the fuel, but as soon as the fuel is jostled (as in using the machine) that protection is gone (protection from moisture). I have no idea if that is correct or not though.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I personally don't over think it myself, I use what continually works for me flawlessly.

Regular Stabil (red) and SeaFoam. ... If I found marine Stabil on sale, of course I would have no reservations using it.


----------



## Matthew_A (Nov 29, 2020)

oneacer said:


> When I fill all four of my 5 gallon gas cans, I use the regular gas from my local station. Each one immediately gets Stabil and 1/3 to 1/2 the rate of SeaFoam ... I have been doing this forever, and run this gas in all my equipment, new, old, summer, winter, and 2 cycle also, which is a lot, and I never, ever had any carburetor or running issues ... everything has always run great.
> Battery Operated Liquid Transfer Pump (harborfreight.com)


Thanks for your reply. A chap upthread also does both stabilizer and SeaFoam. That liquid transfer pump seems terrific, thanks for the heads-up on that.

Matthew


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> The last time I got some Mogas, about 2-3 months ago, it was around 6/gallon. I can recall paying close to $9/gallon in the past. Maybe it has to do with how much they sell. That airport is my only practical option so I have no other reference for cost. 87 E10 unleaded at the retail gas stations around have been around 2/gallon. You can pay a lot more at famous Oil company brand stations or if you want someone to pump it for you. It can widely vary. Where you ask? N. Hampton NH. E0 is not available around here at a retail gas station. Where are you?


Yikes!! That is expensive. I live near Portland and went to that airfield last winter and I think it was less than $5/gal.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> IN my experience the Aviation MOGAS is about 3 times more expensive than what you would pay at a gas station for E10 regular gas. It is still a lot cheaper than True-Fuel which is about $20/gallon where I live. it comes down to cost and availability to get E0 gas. 87 Octane is good enough for most small engines. I am not sure what E0 costs at a retail gas station or what the octane levels are but I would bet it is the most economical route if you have it available.


What I have seen downeast is 89 E0 being within 50 cents of 89E10. The only thing that concerns me is that it is a shared pump, which means that whatever is in the manifold and hose is probably 87E10. If you're like me and only buying 5 gallons, it is a significant percentage of the total purchase.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

not that many air ports have mogas most have 100LL , price wise today at our nearby that i flew out of 100 was $4.56 a gallon
paying 6 or more a gallon for mogas someone is ripping the buyer off as most listed have it for around $3.56 that i can find

here a site by state and providence in ca for ap listing, they list if there is self service or full and the prices at the bottom of each listing AirNav: Airport Information

under the local you can click mogas to see if any is sold near by AirNav: Local Fuel Prices
in my case it shows none is sold with 35 miles infact none within 150 miles

just for heck of i ran a flight plan from nj to florida asking for mogas fuel stops as the plane i had would need 3 stops the stops that came up listed mogas at the first in VA at $3.89 second stop in NC at $3.25 3rd stop at $2.60


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

I'd definitely recommend an "hour meter". Here's a pic of mine mounted on the dash of my Ariens. You can put it anywhere on the machine if you don't have enough room on the dash. They work great. It also measures RPM. I purchased this Runleader on Amazon for around $20.00


----------



## Matthew_A (Nov 29, 2020)

BNSFguy said:


> I'd definitely recommend an "hour meter". Here's a pic of mine mounted on the dash of my Ariens. You can put it anywhere on the machine if you don't have enough room on the dash. They work great. It also measures RPM. I purchased this Runleader on Amazon for around $20.00
> View attachment 171731


Well, between you and @kd8tzc I’m definitely interested. What do they hook into?

M.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

pickup wraps around the coil wire powers with a small coin/watch size battery


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Matthew_A said:


> Well, between you and @kd8tzc I’m definitely interested. What do they hook into?
> 
> M.
> 
> ...


As @captchas said it is super simple. Here is a picture of how you just wrap it around the spark plug lead. There will be some minor configuration when you setup the unit, but super easy.


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

kd8tzc said:


> Here is a picture of how you just wrap it around the spark plug lead. There will be some minor configuration when you setup the unit, but super easy.


Nice install -- lots of space on the plug wire. My blower's wire (the part that is exposed) is short, and isn't straight. Makes holding the winding somewhat more problematic. (I have a similar but different meter.)

I read somewhere that if the unit might be used on more than one machine -- say, a blower in winter and a lawn mower in summer -- a short piece of wire -- e.g., #14 solid from standard house wiring -- can be "permanently" coiled around each spark plug wire with one end bare. (It's stiff enough to remain in place without having to be tied.) An alligator clip is attached to the wire from the tach/hour meter. The alligator clip then is clipped to the bared part of the pickup coil. That way the meter can be easily moved between them, or even to another machine., without having to coil the cable each time.

I want to try this, but I have a question about the cable coming out from your Runleader meter: inside, is there just one wire, or two? Mine has two. (Wondering if they're all this way, or some have only one wire.)

Edit:


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a question. About How many turns and how tight/loose do you need to make the coil around the spark wire for it to be reliable.?


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I have a question. About How many turns and how tight/loose do you need to make the coil around the spark wire for it to be reliable.?


Five should do it. It will tell you in the directions.


----------

